# ASB update



## Zhorken (Feb 10, 2014)

Quite a few people are already aware that a bunch of us are reportedly working on reviving ASB, but some kind of actual announcement is wayyy overdue.

So, yes, that's still happening!  It's been going pretty slowly, unfortunately.  Most of what we have to show for the past six months is the web app I'm building to replace the ASB forum hack, since none of us can maintain the hack.  I'd say it's almost done, _but_ ever since I started it I've been thinking it's "almost done" and then realizing I've underestimated the amount of work left, so I'd rather not give an official ETA.

I'm aiming a lot higher than the hack.  I want this thing to handle as much of the work as it possibly can — the hack already did most of what we used to need the bank thread, Pokémon Registration Office, etc. for, and I'd like to get things the rest of the way there.  It also has its own Pokédex (which is partway done, like the rest of it) so hopefully nobody will have to go to five different sites trying to chase down all the info they need.

The one downside of moving away from the vB hack is that there's not much we can do to integrate it with the forums.  You'll have to register for the ASB site separately, but I'm aiming to make the registration process as effortless as I can.  The registration form is short, and account verification will just involve pasting a link to your ASB profile into your forum profile.  A few people have already found the "ASB profile link" field, and once this whole thing launches, that link will also appear in your postbit in the form of a little Poké Ball.

Anyway, feel free to play around with it!  Keep in mind that anything you do will get reset when we actually launch.  Also, if you're going to try and look for bugs, please bash on this sandbox copy instead of breaking the actual beta.  If you find anything, let me know.  If you've got any other feedback or questions, that would also be awesome, because I don't really know what to announce other than "look at my awesome web app", eheheheh.  The rest of the work that needs doing is all rewriting threads and stuff, and the rest of the team has been busy with college and stuff, so we haven't gotten far with that.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 10, 2014)

All you can do as of now is just rename and rearrange your Pokémon and items, right?

Finally, though, ASB's coming back. Wait's been long enough. Thanks to everyone who helped with this! ^^


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 10, 2014)

You can buy Pokémon, too (the link is on the Your Pokémon page), but yeah, other than that, that's it.  That puts it like 80% of the way to where the hack was though.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 10, 2014)

oh wow this is great news! Thanks to all the people working on it, and I can't wait for ASB to return.


----------



## Spatz (Feb 11, 2014)

On this, could I change Phish's ability to adaptability, as this was his original intended ability.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 11, 2014)

Hidden abilities are still going to be somewhat rare, and you won't be able to change abilities at will, no.  I was thinking we could make the Ability Capsule do hidden abilities, or else make a Hidden Ability Capsule or something, but it'd only be available through tournament prizes and stuff — about as rare as hidden abilities are in the first place.  (We haven't really gotten that far yet, though; the goal right now is just to get things running again.)


----------



## Negrek (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice! Glad to see there's work getting done on this; I'd kind of been wondering. The web app looks lovely so far. Best of luck getting that finished off and opening everything up again.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 21, 2014)

This must have taken a considerable amount of work. ^^ Congratulations on getting that far, guys. 
(I need to get back into my other asb really...but uni has been quite busy as of late. Still, I'll keep an eye on this as well.)


----------



## Dar (Feb 25, 2014)

Huzzah! Anyway. I can't wait for the release. Out of curiosity, are you planning to incorporate Mega Evolution at any time?


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 25, 2014)

Mega Gengar!!! Megegenggegegengegengegegeng -


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 28, 2014)

Mega Evolution is definitely going to happen, but we're having trouble figuring out how to balance it, so it might not happen until we've been running again for a bit.  We're planning on putting up a public brainstorming thread at some point, unless one of us gets a sudden flash of genius in the near future.


----------



## Spatz (Mar 4, 2014)

Just to let you know, all of my items (both of them :P) are missing...

They are as follows;

Light Ball
Muscle Band


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 4, 2014)

Ah, dammit, when I had to rebuild the database I forgot about people's items. :(  I'll fix that later.


----------



## Dar (Mar 8, 2014)

Perhaps, assuming ASB will work the same way as last time, Mega Evolution could cost 50% energy?


----------



## Zekrom_Bolt (Mar 11, 2014)

i would like to sign up


----------



## Phantom (May 22, 2014)

Any further updates? Also the sandbox link is bad.


----------



## Eifie (May 22, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Any further updates? Also the sandbox link is bad.


You can stalk the webapp on GitHub if you want to know how far that part is from being ready.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 21, 2014)

I figure since I've looked around and there's no more relevant place to ask this, I might as well ask if signature moves/attributes are going to be coming back as well.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 21, 2014)

Superbird said:


> I figure since I've looked around and there's no more relevant place to ask this, I might as well ask if signature moves/attributes are going to be coming back as well.


Yes, but not on launch. They should be a priority after the database is up and running, though. I _think_ they're already in the database (I'll check when I'm on an actual computer), but there are some other logistics and things to sort out.

edit: well they're not yet but they just have to be copied over. Not that knowing this really changes anything, anyway.


----------



## M&F (Sep 21, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Yes, but not on launch. They should be a priority after the database is up and running, though. I _think_ they're already in the database (I'll check when I'm on an actual computer), but there are some other logistics and things to sort out.
> 
> edit: well they're not yet but they just have to be copied over. Not that knowing this really changes anything, anyway.


Incidentally, the system will be reworked before it's set back up, so it'll likely be much easier both to create and to approve sigstuff.


----------

